# Summer Nights



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Stella, she looks so comfortable.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful Stella, she looks so comfortable.


Oh so comfy. Now all she wants to do is go out there lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's been working hard and accomplished a lot, let that sweetie loll.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She looks very comfy on the couch, you can have the chair! lol


----------



## Katt (Jun 20, 2019)

Beautiful dog! ? she looks very comfy.


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

Looks like you have a lovely outdoor setup, and your pup clearly enjoys it!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------

